# Nitrox Class



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Nitrox Class ? [/B]<?xml:namespace prefix = st2 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st2:date Day="3" Month="12" Year="2007"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Monday December 3, 2007[/B]</st2:date><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"> @ [/B]<st2:time Hour="18" Minute="0"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">6:00pm[/B]</st2:time>. If you are interested in diving longer, cutting down on your surface interval, making more dives in a day, and feeling better doing it, then Nitrox is what you are looking for. The class in one night only <st2:time Hour="18" Minute="0">6:00pm to 8:30pm</st2:time>. The cost of the course is $149, but if you sign up for the Advanced course that is beginning on Monday as well, or if you purchase a Nitrox programmable computer from the shop then the cost of the course is $99.00. If you would like to sign up for the course or if you have any questions feel free to contact <st2:stockticker>MBT</st2:stockticker> at 455-7702.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas:contacts" /><st1:GivenName>Rich</st1:GivenName>


----------

